# Smokey and Cuddles



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

2 strays, a boy and a girl, just showed up at my friends' place! These are the same friends who fed, took in, and found a home for Gypsy, now Doris!

The male, Smokey is an older cat, a DMH like Robin. He's got what looks like a U.R.I. and other health problems

Cuddles is a tabby who looks she may have some Bengal in her! She's very active, and yesterday, she let me pet her!

Soooo... I gave them the checklist:
.Make an immediate vet appointment
.screen for FELV
.spay and nueter
.de-flea
.check for worms
.bathe if necessary
.go cat shopping

Is there anything I missed? It's not clear if they're staying.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh I hope they stay!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

For Smokey: perhaps L-lysine to boost his immune system and possibly faster recover with the URI?

Get them both scanned for a microchip and get ID collars for them both in case they get out by accident again?

Would space out the vaccinations--don't get spay/neuter and vaccinations in one day, either.


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Good luck to Smokey and Cuddles <3


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

They've found a home for one of the two. Cuddles' new cat daddy will be able to take her in next week. I'm not sure how bonded they are. It would be good if the guy could take them both in.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

An update! Cuddles' new catdaddy will be taking her in THIS week. He's already made an appointment to have her spayed. Smokey is doing much better. He's a tough old tom, not the most sociable of cats. Cuddles is very ladylike! She's also quite curious.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Good news for Cuddles!  I hope Smokey will find a good home. Old toms need loving care too. I have a semi-feral Smokey of my own, he lives outdoors and I am (still) working on taming him. He's been fixed and had first shots, thanks to Friends to Ferals in our neighborhood.


----------

